# Safari n' affiche plus les images, AIDEZ MOI !



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

IMAC g5 que j' ai!


----------



## Vladrow (23 Avril 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> Safari n' affiche plus les images, AIDEZ MOI !


Pas la peine de crier.


			
				CLAY a dit:
			
		

> IMAC g5 que j' ai!


T'as bien de la chance.  

Trêve de plaisanterie, as tu essayé ceci:


> Les images n'apparaissent pas
> Si les images d'une page Web n'apparaissent pas, l'option permettant leur affichage est peut-être désactivée ou le réseau est peut-être en dérangement.
> 
> Choisissez Préférences dans le menu Safari, puis cliquez sur Aspect. Cochez "Afficher les images à l'ouverture de la page".
> ...


Et une petite vidange du cache...


----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite vidange du cache...



Et même plusieurs fois si c'est avec Safari, Firefox quand à lui est plus rapide pour cela.


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

j' ai essayé tout ça, mais toujours rien, snif


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

Merci quand meme les gars mais......


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

......vous avez pas aut' chose par hasard


----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)

Essayes peut-être en réinitialisant Safari ? (Et toujours vider le cache)


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Essayes peut-être en réinitialisant Safari ? (Et toujours vider le cache)




c ' est fait.................rien!


----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> c ' est fait.................rien!



Quelle est ta version de Safari et quelle est ta configuration (10.4.....6 ?)


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est ta version de Safari et quelle est ta configuration (10.4.....6 ?)



ma version safari, c' est 2.0.3 (417.9.2)
mais je pense que tu parles de ma version d' OS X........10.4.6


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

les images apparaissaient il n'y as pas si longtemps, je pense donc que ma configuration réseau est bonne.


----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> ma version safari, c' est 2.0.3 (417.9.2)
> mais je pense que tu parles de ma version d' OS X........10.4.6



Oui, je parlais de Tiger  mais là... je suis à court d'idée, je n'ai jamais eu ce cas,  et le réseau n'as rien à voir ici.


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je parlais de Tiger  mais là... je suis à court d'idée, je n'ai jamais eu ce cas.



C' est bien embêtant......ben écoutes, on va voir si quelqu' un d' autre aura pitié de moi! En tout cas merci pour ton intervention.


----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## nifnif (23 Avril 2006)

est  ce que dans préférences Safari  ...... Aspect

afficher les images à l'ouverture de la page est coché


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2006)

C'est arrivé à un autre membre,, doudou83, suite à la mise à jour système. Il en a parlé dans ce fil.
Il dit avoir trouvé la solution, tu devrais le contacter par MP pour les détails.


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est arrivé à un autre membre,, doudou83, suite à la mise à jour système. Il en a parlé dans ce fil.
> Il dit avoir trouvé la solution, tu devrais le contacter par MP pour les détails.



Doudou préconise une mise à jour.......j' en ai fait une mais rien de concluant....... merci


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

et le réseau n'as rien à voir ici.





bon à savoir


----------



## Dark Templar (23 Avril 2006)

CLAY tu serais gentil d'utiliser le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 quand tu veux rajouter des infos, ça améliorerait la lisibilité du sujet.


----------



## CLAY (23 Avril 2006)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> CLAY tu serais gentil d'utiliser le bouton
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je n' y manquerais plus .


----------



## Grug2 (23 Avril 2006)




----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

>



En effet....??????


----------



## CLAY (27 Avril 2006)

Bon tant pis........


----------



## marctiger (27 Avril 2006)

A part réinstaller Safari à partir du DVD d'install, je ne vois pas.


----------

